# Windows 3D Pinball: Space Cadet... wo downloaden?



## abudabimann (5. Februar 2005)

hi leutz

eigentlich verrät die überschrift schon alles...

das isn flipper ... der bei windows dabei ist...
wo kann man sich den runterladen (wenns geht auf deutsch)

danke im vorraus
gruß abudabi


----------



## Denis10 (5. Februar 2005)

abudabimann am 05.02.2005 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hi leutz
> 
> eigentlich verrät die überschrift schon alles...
> 
> ...



hier: http://www.gamesload.it/pinball2.htm

Ist zwar auf italienisch, aber bei einem Fliper sollte die Sprache egal sein.
Alternative: Windows XP kaufen.


----------



## abudabimann (5. Februar 2005)

Denis10 am 05.02.2005 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> abudabimann am 05.02.2005 16:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du ich hab WINDOWS xp ... ich hab das mal gelöscht das game... aber ich weis jetzt nimma wie ich das drauf bekomm... ?!


----------



## struy (6. Februar 2005)

abudabimann am 05.02.2005 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> du ich hab WINDOWS xp ... ich hab das mal gelöscht das game... aber ich weis jetzt nimma wie ich das drauf bekomm... ?!


Windows XP-CD einlegen
Systemsteuerung/Software/Windows-Komponenten hinzufügen/entfernen / Zubehör und Dienstprogramme/Spiele


----------

